# Burger Help...need some pointers.



## Bruce B (Aug 27, 2008)

OK, I admit it...I SUCK when it comes to grilling hamburgers, I don't know what it is, i.e. wrong kind of meat, wrong lean to fat ratio, too hot a fire, too big a burger, to small a burger...who the F%$K knows...

all I know is that I usually start out with 80/20 ground chuck, make burgers using a burger press, they're about 1/4 to 1/2" thick and about 3 1/2" in diameter. Usually start with about 1/2 a chimney of charcoal, let it get hot and ashed over, then grill burgers indirect for a while then just short of done (about 150-155º) I place them direct over the coals and take them to 165º.

But they always seem to dry out a little and plump up and they're just not great. Any suggestions for the next burger night. THANKS!

**I don't have a meat grinder so don't tell me to grind my own meat, cuz that ain't happnin'


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 27, 2008)

I add a 1/4 cup of my favorite BBQ sauce per pound of hamburger meat. I aint had any complaints yet.


----------



## cflatt (Aug 27, 2008)

165 seems really close to well done. I dont use a press so I can only guess..usually 1/2" -3/4" thick and cook direct but not over a lot of coals. about the same...half a chimney but spread out. The 80/20 chuck has the best flavor for me ...but thats for me, not a general rule. I dont usually add anything to it until after. I would guess I shoot for under 140 since usually going for med rare. I think some on here may may the patties slightly concave, which I hear Cappy invented...but I think I read it from Witt first. 
good luck on burger night


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2008)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> I add a 1/4 cup of my favorite BBQ sauce per pound of hamburger meat. I aint had any complaints yet.




and what would your favorite sauce be?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 27, 2008)

JB showed how to put a small valley in the middle of each patty and it comes out flat... Juice equals fat.. Get fatter content burgers... Lean sux.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

I make mine by hand put meat in large bowl and mix pepper/lawry's/worcestershire/little garlicsalt make your burgers when you put them on the grill use this method with your burger flipper go across burger both ways push down just A little when first put them on the grill this is A trick my granny showed me long time ago and it works they will not plump up try this and see if it helps had some chops in the fridge i'm cooking tonight


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2008)

80/20 is perfect and it seems your cooking method is pretty much the same way I cook them too, but I would pull the burgers no hotter than 160º, probably closer to 155º-157º.  Try making the burgers next time without a press and 'lightly' form the patties, do not over work them and they don't have to be perfectly formed.  If you overwork them pressing them tight, they'll be tough.  Season with only kosher salt and black pepper, keep is simple.


----------



## big dude (Aug 27, 2008)

I think you're using the right meat, but three things I do different:
1. I hand pattie them so the meat isn't as dense as with a press.  I notice a big difference here.  The best burger around here comes from a place that hand patties there own verses the machine made ones most places use.
2. I make them about 3/4" in bigger around than the bun - usually means about 6 oz meat.  I want the first thing my mouth touches to be meat not bun.
3. I make them a little concave in the middle so after they plump up they are flat.  Allows for me to get my mouth around it after it's dressed.
I end up with a flat juicy burger a litter bigger around than the bun. 
I cook them over direct coals, flip them when the juices come to the surface, and remove them when the juices come to the surface again.  You can adjust this to suit your doneness needs.
Give it a try and I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 27, 2008)

You got a pm


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 27, 2008)

You guyz and your temps.  :roll: 

FRESH Ground Chuck

Form into 2x6" patties 

Put rub on.... (WRB)

Put on sheet tray and put in freezer to 8-10  minutes.

---

Grill indirect (22.5" OTG, Full chimbley poured on one side, vents open, lid closed) with orange wood, or some strong flavored wood for 8-10 minutes...rotate....'nother 10.... flip and go direct with lid off.

Feeeeeel the meat....FEEEEEL it. If you see juice....you done poked it too much !!!!


 8)


----------



## Bbqbrad (Aug 27, 2008)

I make a log of herb butter (anything I like in it), and put that in the middle of the handmade burger. It adds great flavor, and it doesn't dry out!


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 27, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> swampsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg will send me a bill for advertising if I answer that!


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Aug 27, 2008)

80/20 ground chuck - the best for burgers
85/15 ground round - good for burgers 

Mike Whisante


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 27, 2008)

I like 80/20.  I like to pour in a little wooster sauce and onion soup mix or some other dry rub of some sort.

Mix it all up and make some oversize patties.  They are going to shrink.  Grill it like big dude said.

Do not press the juice out of the burger.


----------



## john pen (Aug 27, 2008)

Ill echo the 80/20...I make my patties a bit on the thin side for somes taste, but the spend less time on the fire and are a little juicier...I also dont look at temp as much as I do texture on a burger


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 28, 2008)

Same here on the 80/20.  Like my burgers pressed with hands and not to tight and a little bigger that the bun.  Use to use pepper and Tony's and now I use WRO or WRB.  Cook over direct heat until jucies run and flip and same on the other side.  I like mine pink on the inside and the wife likes hers well done.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 28, 2008)

Cook burgers direct, not indirect!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 28, 2008)

OK heres what I do. 

I get my ground beef from my butcher shop and it is truly the best ground beef I have ever had period anywhere.

I love burgers in a HUGE way. 

My butcher uses a mixture of chuck and brisket in his mix. I then add some wooster (a few splashes) some finely minced onions salt pepper and garlic. 

I use an ice cream scoop and scoop out two of the meat mixture for each burger.  That way each burger is about the same size and they will cook at the same time. 

Always by hand form the pattie and then into the freezer for a few on waxed paper sheets if they need firming up. 

Then direct on my kettle or the Traeger.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 28, 2008)

Do the indention trick used in Union Burgers, 80/20 chuck. form by hand & MOST IMPORTANT don't never ever press down with a spachula while grilling.
I do mine over direct heat & pull at about 150 cover in foil to finish in the oven


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2008)

Lot of good burger tips here and counting JB's as one of the best. Lots of folks like to mash down on em with a spatula as they cook..which is not a good plan. It squeezes the juice out of em making them dry and tough.  Think the first time I ever heard that come from a magazine article written by Paul Newman the actor many moons ago. I dont put any rub on em to start with but dust em off on the cooked side with Obiecue's Steak Maker Spice once that particular side gets done. I dont stick em with a gauge but rather flip when the blood comes to the top..then flip again till it resurfaces on the other side and starts to clear up a little. Normally break the no mashing rule once as that point to see how much juice is left. If not much comes out its ready. Stack em up and wrap in foil till its time to eat. We only do burgers well done since the warden is skerred of e coli. Also like to spray the buns with PAM and toast them up a little after the burgers are done.  I always cook them direct on the gasser using med heat. Charcoal is too much trouble. 

bigwheel





			
				007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Do the indention trick used in Union Burgers, 80/20 chuck. form by hand & MOST IMPORTANT don't never ever press down with a spachula while grilling.
> I do mine over direct heat & pull at about 150 cover in foil to finish in the oven


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 28, 2008)

Heston Blumenthal also did a great show on the ultimate burger on his show. In search of perfection.

HEre is his recipe:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/datab ... 7366.shtml


----------



## Unity (Aug 28, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> HEre is his recipe:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/datab ... 7366.shtml


  

--John
(Naaaah, ain't doin' that. Sounds good, though.)


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 29, 2008)

My dearly Deceased old Daddy spent quite a bit of time amongst the Limeys back during the Big War..WW II of course. He say they did not even know whut a hambuger was. They would try to make you one if you tell them how to do it. Don't sound like things have changed much on that score.  PS..edit. He also say being in Noo Yawk City was like being in a furrin country. 

bigwheel




			
				Diva Q said:
			
		

> Heston Blumenthal also did a great show on the ultimate burger on his show. In search of perfection.
> 
> HEre is his recipe:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/datab ... 7366.shtml


----------



## dledmo (Sep 7, 2008)

Try a "Jucy Lucy".  It's a burger that originated in Minneapolis.  It's a burger stuffed with cheese.  I add diced onions to mine.  Basically make two very thin patties, add cheese etc to the middle and pinch the edges to seal into one full size patty.  Grill as usual, but pull a little early and let rest.  Carry over heat will finish the cooking and let the cheese get fully melted, but not molten hot.  I top with more cheese like a standard cheeseburger.


----------



## evapman (Jan 30, 2009)

Got one of these for Christmas, it makes the best burgers, chops, steaks etc I've had to date. I think the trick is to get the meat close to the heat as posable. make the patties with a depression in middle, some woster, onion soup mix,  80/20 
http://www.amazon.com/Lodge-Logic-Pre-S ... B00022OK2A

 Besides everyone can always use another grill!


----------



## Unity (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a good-looking grill.







--John


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 30, 2009)

Takes a woman to make a decent hamburger patty. Turn it over to em. Don't bother to stick em with a gauge. When you mash on em and aint no juice comes out all the pathogens are daid..hopefully. That the time to grab em up. Also grill your buns. Spray em down with PAM and stick on the fire for a bit. Chunk the charcoal receptacle and get use a gasser. Takes a gasser or a greasy spoon griddle to make a decent burger. Set it half way betwixt high and low and wait about five mins. Open the lid and if you see blood that is a sign to flip. Shut the lid about another 4 mins..if mo blood pops up give one mo flip..then do the mash. No juice hitting the flavor bar means they are fitten. Simple huh?

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly, the best tip in this thread is from Pen.....form thin
patties and cook em quickly.  if you want more meat on
your burger, just use 2 thin patties....I find I don't overcook
as much using thin patties.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 31, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ....I find I don't overcook
> as much using thin patties.



Is that due to Pop cans stuck in you eye Boy?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2009)

if there is one thing in this world I know how to handle,
it's a pop can.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 31, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> if there is one thing in this world I know how to handle,
> it's a pop can.



When they're not getting knocked over.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 2, 2009)

I would make them thicker so they wont dry out so fast. Our press , before it broke, was about 5 to 6 inches round and it worked great. I think it was one of those "pampered chef" deals the wife 
brought home -but I loved it.  Im kinda surprised to hear Larry say not to press em' to hard cause I've always smashed the shi* out tuv'  em'.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I dont think it super critical to follow the non pressing rule as long as the meat is in the raw state.  Now I wouldnt want an elephant to stomp on it or anything like that..but don't think a reasonable force applied when patty making is gonna hurt it.  In fact I used to have the cutest little Rubbermaid plastic hamburger press you ever seen. Just about 4 or 5 little round patty shaped bowls and a masher. Drop a wad of hamburger meat down in the bowl and squish it with the masher..then continueth.  When you get a full load you either take em outta the bowls and make mo pattties or leave em in the molds and start stacking them together and into the icebox. Somebody say you can still find em on ebay. Very good on portion control situations such as if you trying to sell em but you don't know when somebody gonna want to buy one. Thats how I done it when I was the HMFIC down at the local combo pool hall and hamburger joint..also movie rentals..video arcade and indoors minature Golf. We called it Golf and Stuff..cuz I seen a movie which had that as the name of a similar place. Always thought it sounded kewlish

bigwheel


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 3, 2009)

I make good burgers. didn't read the whole thread so some of it may have been mentioned already:

not too thick

don't press them repeatedly on the grill (makes the juices run out), don't cram them together, not too many at once, leave room to move them around if it flares up

I put a little bread crumb, egg and milk/cream in them, dehyd onions (flakes or minced) to help them bind instead of fresh onions ... woos, rub wahtever else you like

I cook direct for color then indirect

sorry, I don't measure temp

took to using reg gr beef instea of lean or x lean, like it way mucho more

rest them like anything else ... 10 minutes or so



Posted this on the other board in the fall:


The burgers went triangular after I found these buns at a local bakery. They call them ciabatta. I've had ciabatta from other places that were much heavier, tough but these are lighter and tender. Whatever they are, they are good, so I started making the patties to fit.

Just something to look at, hope ya enjoy!


Hand made triangle patties, reg gr beef & stuff:






Patties close up:






Maple Leaf lump, Raichlen Chimney Starter, My Kettle-esque grill:






Lit dumped:






Patties on:






Grilled bun, chipotle mayo on top, dill slices on garlic buttered bottom:






Add a burger after a 5 minute foil rest:






L&T on top, aged white cheddar, butter fried back bacon, sauteed mushrooms, ketchup & mustard, onions on bottom:






Ready to go after a squish together:






The SO is sharing her burger with you:


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Feb 3, 2009)

Shawn, now thats a nice burger! Great job!

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW.


----------



## Unity (Feb 3, 2009)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> I make good burgers.


No question.

--John
(That finished patty is incredibly good-looking.   )


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that is a fine looking burger!


----------

